# Feministas a hostias entre ellas en Barcelona



## acitisuJ (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Mar 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA

A LA CARGA HERMANA!!!!!!!


----------



## perrosno (8 Mar 2022)

Pero y los gatos, ¿Dónde estánnnnnnnn los gatos? 

Vaya petardas.


----------



## cortoplacista (8 Mar 2022)

Les deseo éxito a ambos bandos, ni un paso atrás hermanes.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (8 Mar 2022)

Pelea de invalidas.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (8 Mar 2022)

NO ES ABUSO ES VIOLACION

VS 

NO ES VIOLACION ES ABUSO


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Mariano Aurelio dijo:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Horemheb (8 Mar 2022)

Cuanta sororidad.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (8 Mar 2022)

Yo por mi paga MA TO!


----------



## Verbenero (8 Mar 2022)

Huele a choto hasta aquí


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Mar 2022)

No veo que se lancen gatos , decepción.


----------



## zeromus44 (8 Mar 2022)

Foto de los Simpson monos peleando entre ellos.gif


----------



## Visilleras (8 Mar 2022)

Eso no es violencia: Parece una coreografía de un colegio de mongolitas.

Propongo los siguientes títulos para el _ballet_.

"Las alegres retacos hobbit de Mollerusa" 
"La Laia y la Mireia se pelean en broma porque se gustan"
"Haciendo el ridículo otra vez: Versión 87492"
"Bomberas toreras haciendo tai-chí sin freno"
"Manotazitos así, como de pelea de sosas"


----------



## Estais_avisados (8 Mar 2022)

Quiero más de estos vídeos, me nutre mucho! Jojojo


----------



## EL BRAYAN (8 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Las dejamos solas y acabarían haciendo explotar el mundo.


----------



## tothewebs (8 Mar 2022)

Yo me espero hasta la pelea con piolets.

Es inevitable


----------



## The Hellion (8 Mar 2022)

Horemheb dijo:


> Cuanta sororidad.



Siempre he pensado que el que inventó el concepto de sororidad era un hijoputa que debe estar muerto de la risa en alguna esquina.


----------



## max power (8 Mar 2022)

Donde esta Vladimir cuando se le necesita?


----------



## Progretón (8 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



A hostias, pero con mucha sororidad.


----------



## Skara (8 Mar 2022)

Gritan no a la violencia mientras se muelen..
Es que del dicho al hecho, hay un trecho


----------



## Shy (8 Mar 2022)

Tengo un colega que ha puesto un gallinero en el jardín de casa, el finde pasado hizo una bárbiquiu y pasé un rato largo observando a esos bichos, vi mucho más orden, sentido y coherencia allí que en las imágenes de la manifa de Barcelona.


----------



## UNGERN (8 Mar 2022)

Recordad que si las mujeres mandasen no habría guerras.


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (8 Mar 2022)

Ahora os enteráis que también hay mujeres neonazis.

Bendito foro!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2022)

Los que se pegan se quieren...


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Mar 2022)

Yo si te pego, hermana.


----------



## Ibar (8 Mar 2022)

Eso les pasa por haber convertido el día internacional de la mujer trabajadora en el día del posmodernismo, es decir, en una competencia entre minorías.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Mar 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Las dejamos solas y acabarían haciendo explotar el mundo.



Y además dejándolo todo sin fregar


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Mar 2022)

Como dice uno del tuiter, se están peleando por los 20.000 millones.


----------



## thanos2 (8 Mar 2022)

Y quienes paran el follón? Hombres.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Mar 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Como dice uno del tuiter, se están peleando por los 20.000 millones.


----------



## Ignatius (8 Mar 2022)

Llevan la violencia incardinada en el ADN de su coño.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2022)

España tiene un gran futuro... los posibles invasores ven estos videos y se dan la vuelta... no nos quieren invadir ni los moros.


----------



## fennando (8 Mar 2022)

Alguna bollera gatuna se ha picao con una transesual, como hay tanto trasgénero de esos tocan a menos subvenciones.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Mar 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


>


----------



## EL BRAYAN (8 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y además dejándolo todo sin fregar


----------



## 《Judas》 (8 Mar 2022)

Y en estos casos qué hacen los agentes NWO? pueden intervenir?


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Eso no es violencia: Parece una coreografía de un colegio de mongolitas.
> 
> Propongo los siguientes títulos para el _ballet_.
> 
> ...



Eso digo yo, como mucho sería animosidad ampliada.


----------



## zirick (8 Mar 2022)

Han prostituido tanto el movimiento feminista que apesta y genera rechazo


----------



## todoayen (8 Mar 2022)

The Catwomen struggle.

La película que conmocionó a Piter yacson


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Mar 2022)

"No a la violencia", gritan enardecidas.


----------



## Von Steiner (8 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Me has alegrado el día, mis felicitaciones.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (8 Mar 2022)

Hacia muchos años que no veía algo tan chusco.

A ver si vienen las ucranianas, porque con estas tipas no vamos a ningún lado.


----------



## The Hellion (8 Mar 2022)

Ahí no está una de sus locas radicales, está la hermana de la loca radical exponiendo el horror. 

Debería ser lectura obligatoria.


----------



## asakopako (8 Mar 2022)

no a la guarra!!

lávate el sobaco, puta. así para empezar, luego ya en el nivel avanzado te enseñaremos a darte una ducha.


----------



## Katakroker (8 Mar 2022)

Con 20 mil millones no hay para todas, de ahí sus diferencias


----------



## InmortanJoe (8 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Eso no es violencia: Parece una coreografía de un colegio de mongolitas.
> 
> Propongo los siguientes títulos para el _ballet_.
> 
> ...



La Laia i la Mireia no son amigues, pero es mengen les figues.

Joder que nutrición ya me habeis jodio la cena


----------



## hemorroide (8 Mar 2022)

¿A quién hay que creer ahí?


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2022)

Eso no son mujeres. Las mujeres de verdad pasan de estas cosas


----------



## Stelio Kontos (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marca Hispánica (8 Mar 2022)

Nutrició de la bona!!. Avui no soparé.


----------



## Abrojo (8 Mar 2022)

No entiendo nada


----------



## Raul83 (8 Mar 2022)

Qué patéticas. Es lo que tiene no tener polla y huevos.


----------



## road runner (8 Mar 2022)

Pero *por qué se gritan en perfecto castellano?*


----------



## El Pionero (8 Mar 2022)

Ya no ceno


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Mar 2022)

Son asuntos de mujerAs, circulen.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Marco Porcio (8 Mar 2022)

Que patetico todo


----------



## elchicho47 (8 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja pardillas, ignorantes


----------



## Roedr (8 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Por favor, que alguien les entregue rápido NLAW y Javalins.


----------



## Felson (8 Mar 2022)

Se pelean entre ellos. Algunas de ellas no entienden que la violencia, la intolerencia, no está en ellos o en ellas, porque, quieran o no, somos sapiens sapiens, aunque ahora sea difícil de distinguir.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pero y los gatos, ¿Dónde estánnnnnnnn los gatos?
> 
> Vaya petardas.



Los gatos son víctimas de las femipuercas a las que tienen que aguantar todos los días.


----------



## celebro (8 Mar 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Como dice uno del tuiter, se están peleando por los 20.000 millones.



Como la pelicula ,me parece que de Pajares que a un tal Genaro le toca la quiniela.Genaro el de los catorce,una advertencia d lo que vendria sin duda.


----------



## George Orwell (8 Mar 2022)

Palomitas, por favor.


----------



## Gorkako (8 Mar 2022)

Verbenero dijo:


> Huele a choto hasta aquí



a pescado pasao....


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (8 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



FELIZ DÍA DE LAS BORREGAS MORADAS. Hay que ser MUY SUBNORMAL para andarse con estas cosas a estas alturas. Cada borrego tiene lo que se merece, sin duda.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (8 Mar 2022)

Joder, me da que ahí había mucha cerda menstruando


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## NIKK (8 Mar 2022)

Inútles    .


----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (8 Mar 2022)

eso es mentira, provocado para que salga en la tele por los fachas machirulos

feminismo es paz
islam es paz


----------



## jur2017 (8 Mar 2022)

Como se empoderan!


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Mar 2022)

Como diría mi difunta abuela

"Habría que ver como tienen las casas éstas zanganas"


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Mar 2022)

Entre las mascarillas, los chubasqueros y parkas, las capuchas, las adidas y las patadas...parecen casuals de Chelsea.

Madre mía que burras. Yo estuve en los 90 en alguna mani del 8M y era IMPENSABLE que hubiese incidentes, de hecho se decía en plan broma. Y yo estaba en los sectores de la mani más radikalotes....totalmente impensable incidentes....que se lo hagan mirar.


----------



## propellerman (8 Mar 2022)

Resentimiento, frustración, vacío existencial, histeria, en muchos casos fracasos sentimentales, abortos, fealdad, derroicion, emputecimiento, en otros soledad y complejos etc etc.
Cóctel explosivo el juntarse tantas " joyitas" cuando ya por separado algunas de ellas cualquier día acabarán dándose de hostias con su propia sombra en un día de sol


----------



## ashe (8 Mar 2022)

El peor enemigo de una mujer, otra mujer...

Por supuesto en Barcelona... imparableeeeeeee


----------



## Capitán Walker (8 Mar 2022)

Voy a hacer palomitas y ahora vuelvo...


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Mar 2022)

Por qué se pelean?


----------



## SEVEN (8 Mar 2022)

Si sólo hubiera mujeres, sospecho que el abuso y la violencia que sufrirían las más débiles dejaría en una anécdota lo que sufren ahora, porque parece que lo único que protege a unas mujeres de otras, es un hombre.

Comparto la visión ya expuesta de seres llenos de odio y cuyo único fin es pillar cacho. Doctrina de imposición por la fuerza. 

Las mujeres con sentido común, femeninas y libres, tienen que estar hartas de este circo y horrorizadas con la posibilidad de que adquieran poder y protagonismo estas minorías que se creen mayoritarias.

Podrían haberlas imputado por delito de odio.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (8 Mar 2022)

Feliz día de la mujer,


----------



## Estais_avisados (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (8 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Propongo los siguientes títulos para el _ballet_.
> 
> [...]
> "La Laia y la Mireia se pelean en broma porque se gustan"




Tambien voto este.


----------



## gpm (8 Mar 2022)

20.000 millones es el botín como para no enfrentarse


----------



## estupeharto (8 Mar 2022)

Eso no son mujeres, es basura con pelos.


----------



## dac1 (8 Mar 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Recordad que si las mujeres mandasen no habría guerras.



Ni comida creo que tampoco


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (9 Mar 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Yo si te pego, hermana.



Jajsjaja


----------



## propellerman (9 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> NO ES ABUSO ES VIOLACION
> 
> VS
> 
> NO ES VIOLACION ES ABUSO





NO ES ABUSO NI VIOLACIÓN, ES HOSTIACION


----------



## Sigpac (9 Mar 2022)

A alguna le han tocado las tetas, jijiji


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Feministas radicales TERF VS feministas queer


----------



## -Galaiko (9 Mar 2022)

Ya lo dice el refranero, el mayor enemigo de una mujer es otra mujer.


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

Las feministas queer están a favor de la prostitución, vientres de alquiler, sexualizar los cuerpos de las mujeres, las mujeres trans, etc.


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Mar 2022)

Es lo que tiene juntar a muchas lesbianas borrachas.


----------



## CommiePig (9 Mar 2022)

en Barcelona gusta de asesinarse entre sí, los komunistas y los anarquistas

como inmunda escoria humana que son


----------



## NCB (9 Mar 2022)

P-p-p-p-pero y la sororidad??


----------



## ANS² (9 Mar 2022)

si gobernaran el mundo, habría guerras nucleares cada seis meses por el color de unos zapatos


----------



## Soy forero (9 Mar 2022)

Nutrición


----------



## Gotthard (9 Mar 2022)

¿Y este rebaño de retrasadas porque discuten?

Me congratula que lo hagan, pero me quedo con la curiosidad.


----------



## OldTownBoy (9 Mar 2022)

Voto por traer ucranianas y cambiarlas por estas locas les servirían como escudo humano


----------



## Marchamaliano (9 Mar 2022)

Horemheb dijo:


> Cuanta sororidad.



Soros paga a los que les dan nuestros impuestos. Realmente hay sororidad.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Mar 2022)

He visto a una que salía con un cartel de "Si Putin fuera mujer no habría guerra". Claro que no, ni guerra, ni vida sobre la faz de la tierra. A la que otra mujer le hubiese criticado el peinado le habría clavado un perrugazo al botón rojo.


----------



## supercuernos (9 Mar 2022)

Las calles de Barcelona un dia mas hablando en su idioma historico natural.


----------



## Kbkubito (9 Mar 2022)

Es lo q pasa cuando faltan los hombres. Que lo disfruten.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (9 Mar 2022)

Eso les pasa por tener un marido calzonazos que las deja salir por ahí solas entre semana.


----------



## vanderwilde (9 Mar 2022)

Qué lástima de dinero para darle de comer a todo eso...


----------



## Larsil (9 Mar 2022)

Jajajajajajajaja, son salvajes, son de júpiter. Esas mujeres no sabían hacer otra cosa que la paz y la guerra, porque pensaban que si no hacían eso se iban a quedar sin paz y sin guerra.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Mar 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Eso les pasa por tener un marido calzonazos que las deja salir por ahí solas entre semana.



¡Que coño! Si tuviesen un marido y estuviesen bien falladas no andarian con gilipolleces.

Lo único que tienen son gatos,miles de gatos


----------



## Llorón (9 Mar 2022)

Esto hace que las acciones de whiskas y satisfayer caigan en picado.


----------



## galdubat (9 Mar 2022)

No pierdas el tiempo intentando comprender a las mujeres.
Ellas lo hacen y no se aguantan


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Txinorri (9 Mar 2022)

Pobres infelices
Sucias por fuera pero con el cerebro muy bien lavado


----------



## Okjito (9 Mar 2022)

Cualquiera que haya trabajado en la privada sabe que no puedes juntar a 2 gallinas en un mismo proyecto porque acaban a ostias


----------



## Kabraloka (9 Mar 2022)

asnas asneando


----------



## Juan Niebla (9 Mar 2022)

YA NO TE CREO HERMANA


J0J0J0J0


----------



## computer_malfuction (9 Mar 2022)

Maldito heteropatriarcado.


----------



## Mongolo471 (9 Mar 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Esto hace que las acciones de whiskas y satisfayer caigan en picado.



Curioso, primero pensaba si había muertos, gatos concretamente, después que alguna le robó la novia a la otra, y quien dice novia, puede ser cualquier objeto.


----------



## Hasta los webs (9 Mar 2022)

Me nutre ver cómo esas cerdas se despedazan entre ellas-elles..


----------



## JyQ (9 Mar 2022)

Peleaban por cómo es mejor hacerse rastas en los sobacos.


----------



## ingeniata (9 Mar 2022)

Palomitas para todos a disfrutar de la charopelea


----------



## Alberto Liberto (9 Mar 2022)

No a la gue...


----------



## computer_malfuction (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## ceropatatero (9 Mar 2022)

Todas tienen algo en común en los rasgos faciales, aparte de ser feas. ¿Cómo explicarlo? Pues como la gente con el síndrome de Down, tienen en común los rasgos. Estas igual. Se ve un retraso profundo. Antiguamente esto trataban como una enfermedad. Ahora, resulta que así debe de ser. De que nos extrañamos, si el propio gobierno en vez de fomentar bienestar de los ciudadanos, subvenciona con 20 000 millones su retraso mental.


----------



## LeeMarvin (9 Mar 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Eso les pasa por haber convertido el día internacional de la mujer trabajadora en el día del posmodernismo, es decir, en una competencia entre minorías.



Han hecho dos manis. En la de por la mañana son partidarias del abolicionismo de la prostitución estilo Suecia y no acaban de aceptar eso de que eres mujer pq te sientes mujer, como dicen las trans. 
En la de por la tarde están a favor de la regulación de la prostitución. Han sido un grupo de trabajadoras sexuales quienes han ido a la mani de la mañana a meterles.


----------



## aron01 (9 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Al final han sido los machirulos opresores los que han separado a las charos.


----------



## aron01 (9 Mar 2022)

2 palabras, Ostia puta


----------



## Guano For Life (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lubinillo (9 Mar 2022)

Guerra entre feminazismo lgtbi y feminazismo a secas. El ministerio parece estar con las primeras porque el sistema lo esta. Vease esa ley de los trans en el deporte. No se trata de subvertir sino de transvertir.


----------



## bloody_sunday (9 Mar 2022)

Como ha dixo ya un florero: 
Yo por mi pagita mató!! Es lo que dan a entender y lo peor es q a esta gentuza tironucable les vamos a dar 20 mil millones? Estamos tontos ú que? 
Cuando alguien se anime a sacar las guillotinas que me avise que yo voy..


----------



## Chino Negro (9 Mar 2022)

Porque Putin no lanzó las nukes el 8 M


----------



## LeeMarvin (9 Mar 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Guerra entre feminazismo lgtbi y feminazismo a secas. El ministerio parece estar con las primeras porque el sistema lo esta. Vease esa ley de los trans en el deporte. No se trata de subvertir sino de transvertir.



Más cosas aparte de lo queer. Vientres de alquiler, el abolicionismo, inmis, pobres vs ricas, etc 

Esto pasó en Francia


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (9 Mar 2022)

Feminostias en Barcelona.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

sabias palabras, puto calvo dale a este florero 50.000 zanks


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Mar 2022)

BATALLA DE ORCOS, esto ya parece el Señor de los Anillos

Venga, que no falte esa sororidad y esa supuesta empatía de la que presumen las mujeres.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Más cosas aparte de lo queer. Vientres de alquiler, el abolicionismo, inmis, pobres vs ricas, etc
> 
> Esto pasó en Francia



mi total apoyo al trans, a por ellas chiques!


----------



## Biluao (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## keler (9 Mar 2022)

Actuando como lo suelen hacer en todos lo ámbitos de la vida. En cuanto se juntan dos o más, suele acabar así la cosa. Antes no acudían a la violencia física porque no podían. Ahora como se las permite todo están envalentonadas.


----------



## Julc (9 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo no nos van a invadir?
Si lo estamos pidiendo a gritos.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (9 Mar 2022)

Simpatizantes de Zelensky vs simpatizantes de Putin


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (9 Mar 2022)

En Chile también salió a relucir la sororidac


----------



## rondo (9 Mar 2022)

Mirad a donde llegan las puercas feminazis,en una cuneta tendrían que acabar estás putas


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (9 Mar 2022)

Esta no sé de dónde es pero también muestra los afectos y cuidados que se prodigan los seres de luf


----------



## rondo (9 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Y como no la mona y la pedofila en la pancarta


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (9 Mar 2022)

Si el mundo lo gobernaran las mujeres, otra gallina nos cantaría...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

bien transfeministas, usad vuestra musculatura superior para machacarlas joder, vosotres sos inimputables


----------



## Demi Grante (9 Mar 2022)

Joooooooojoj jojojojojojo


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Más cosas aparte de lo queer. Vientres de alquiler, el abolicionismo, inmis, pobres vs ricas, etc
> 
> Esto pasó en Francia



Las feministas radicales son puritanas boomer y las de queer son milleneals y zoomers.


----------



## djvan (9 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Puf que desmadre..

gritan no a la violencia mientras se están pegando….

es que no hay quien las entienda


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (9 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Las feministas radicales son puritanas boomer y las de queer son milleneals y zoomers.



Pues sí. Y es una tendencia global. Las biegas van quedándose sin reemplazo.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Coronel Abdullah (9 Mar 2022)

Parece que el empoderamiento se termina en cuanto se sienten agredidas por otro grupo de feministas. Entonces llaman a la policía ("el estado violador es un macho opresor...")


----------



## Ally (9 Mar 2022)

Que es queer....


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (9 Mar 2022)

Jojojo femináceas de la vieja escuela descubriendo lo sabrosa que es su propia medicina


----------



## RFray (9 Mar 2022)

Al ataqueee!!! No se harán prisioneras!!!


----------



## Shudra (9 Mar 2022)

Me estoy nutriendo como nunca. Debemos apoyar a los troons. Hay que dar a las mugeras hezpañordas de su medicina.


----------



## UNGERN (9 Mar 2022)

No se vayan todavía, aún hay más.


----------



## El Fenomeno (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## charofilia (9 Mar 2022)

se palpa la sororidad y no las ganas de poder


----------



## bloody_sunday (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## LeeMarvin (9 Mar 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Las feministas radicales son puritanas boomer y las de queer son milleneals y zoomers.



Sí que es verdad que hay una barrera de edad. También es que una de 55 apenas tiene amiguitos gays y una de 20 tiene todo un abanico de sexualidades.


----------



## Fiallo (9 Mar 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Sí que es verdad que hay una barrera de edad. También es que una de 55 apenas tiene amiguitos gays y una de 20 tiene todo un abanico de sexualidades.



Fueron las queer las que popularizaron onlyfans, el trad y reguetón.


----------

